# Grieg's Norwegian Pieces



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi folks,

I may be away from here mostly, but that doesn't mean I can't take advantage of your knowledge from time to time, right?! 

I was just wondering how original/authentic Grieg's 'Norwegian Folk Songs/Dances/Melodies' are (Wikipedia doesn't say...!). I'm thinking the collections like Opp. 17, 66, 72 _etc._, rather than the Lyric Pieces.

Are they relatively faithful (but obviously individualised) transcriptions of genuine folk tunes, or do they just mimic folk music like some of the composer-original Hungarian/Slavonic Dances of Brahms and Dvorak?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

They are mostly not transcriptions. They are faithful.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Faithful. This pig's making more farewell tours than Cher.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Vaneyes said:


> Faithful. This pig's making more farewell tours than Cher.


I said I wasn't going to be around _much_, so I'm fully entitled to pop in every now and then.


----------

